# FROM DISH: For those with the JITTERY VIDEO problem, please respond:



## Mark Lamutt

I've been asked by Eldon to collect the following data from users with the Jittery Video bug. If you are experiencing jittery video, please respond in this thread by answering the following questions:

1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)?
2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc
3. What type of monitor is being used?
4. What SD or HD program was it?
5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what?

Thanks from Eldon, and me for the help with this one!


----------



## xsailor

1. 1080i
2. yprpb
3. Mits 55
4. various ... OTA HD "Smallville" ... Sat CBS HD "CSI" .... Sat SD "Lost" ... etc
5. occurs during recording (no action on my part) ... occurs live after ff


----------



## WillSad

1) 1080i (due to bug the caused this I could not change to any other resolution)
2) yprpb
3) Pioneer Pro HD510
4) SD OTA, HD OTA, SD, HD
5) hit a bug that I cannot reproduce:

Recording OTA signal on 1 tuner
Recording HDHBO signal on other tuner
HDHBO recording stopped in progress
Went to guide and noticed that guide data was time shifted back 1 hour, ie showed 7pm data rather than 8pm
could not access system menu via menu button on remote
hit DVR button and sat become locked on DVR menu

To work around: I had to pull power and do hard reboot. Issue has not come back since


----------



## mwsmith2

1. 1080i
2. yprpb
3. Mits WS-65857
4. SD sat
5. Not exactly sure, just looked up and saw it

Front panel reboot fixed it, it happened once again....and haven't seen it since. *shrug*


Michael


----------



## ibglowin

1) 1080i
2 yprpb
3) 40" Panny RPLCD
4) Various OTA CBS programs (SD)
5) playback. can happen at random intervals. stopping and restarting the recording seems to break up the problem for a while but then it comes back.


----------



## M492A

1) 1080i
2) yprpb
3) Sony KDE50XS955
4) SD OTA, HD OTA, SD sat, HD sat
5) No particular pattern. Sometimes the audio goes out then the picture breaks up or freezes a few seconds later; other times they go at the same time. Sometimes but less frequently the picture disappears altogether for a second or two.


----------



## markcollins

1) 1080i
2)DVI
3)Mitsubishi Rear projection and sony wega tube
4)Seems to occur on all broadcasts 
5)really noticable after pause or FF,RWnd Etc.
also seems the picture is more pixilized??


----------



## bbomar

1) 720p
2) DVI
3) Sony 26-inch LCD (KLV26HG2)
4) SD satellite (maybe others)
5) Happened once shortly after upgrading to L211.
As I recall I saw it on everything.
Power cord reboot cleared the problem and it has not returned.
Boot: 140B
Flash: F052
Software: L211HECD-N


----------



## lujan

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've been asked by Eldon to collect the following data from users with the Jittery Video bug. If you are experiencing jittery video, please respond in this thread by answering the following questions:
> 
> 1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)?
> 2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc
> 3. What type of monitor is being used?
> 4. What SD or HD program was it?
> 5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what?
> 
> Thanks from Eldon, and me for the help with this one!


I just noticed this jitter problem today. I am always using output mode 720p using a DVI to HDMI connection. It is a Mitsubishi DLP 62525 monitor. The show was a recorded satellite SD program. It happened to be one of the satellite local stations. I have not noticed this when recording satellite HD or OTA HD shows.


----------



## Ron Barry

1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)?
When I ran into this issue, I was set to 480p with 4x3 I. I was doing a lot of resolution changing to determine what the best one was for me. 

2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc
Component. yprpb I guess.  

3. What type of monitor is being used?
Sony 32" Tube (Newest model)

4. What SD or HD program was it?
I had it on both SD and HD. Reboot fixed it. I was taping two HD shows at one time back to back (Survivor Finally) when I first saw this. Also found that the resolution mode quickly does not work for me with 4x3 and 480p.

5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what? 
Record the show. Try and play it back. I have not seen this while watching a live show. I was all over the show and others. Reboot cleared it up. I also had this occur on Disne channel recorded programs. (I don't think it is tied to a particular type of content or channel)

I am now running 480p at 16x9 and I have not seen the problem before. I also did not get it when I ran 4x3 at 1080i. Not sure what to do to reproduce but with this configuration the box seems stable. I plan on turning it back to 480p at 4x3 1 or 2 and give that a try and see if the problem comes back. Seemed to appear rather quickly under those conditions.


----------



## slapshot

1. 1080i
2. yprpb
3. Mitsubishi rear proj
4. various ... OTA HD, CBS HD, SD
5. It's intermittant... Don't know what starts it.... Happens live and with PVR playback. Looks like dropped frames, related to motion, but not a compression artifact. It's similar to horizontal movement jitter you see in 24fps film, only much worse.


----------



## knealy

1. 480p (Can someone explain why this setting is sharper than any other in HD?)
2. DVI
3. Sony Grand WEGA 42" LCD projection.
4. SD and HD, no difference as far as this problem.
5. Sound drops out then video freeze or pixelates. L188 had the sound go first, then a few seconds afterwards the video would pixelate. L211 the sound drops out and then the video stalls or smears a bit almost immediately after the sound goes. Sometimes the sound is lost for good until I rewind and try again. This usually fixes it, and I can hear over the portion that was silent before. Very annoying, and much worse than in L188. It happens both live and recorded.


----------



## pdlittle

1) 1080i and 720P
2) yprpb
3) Sony 57XBR2
4) SD OTA, HD OTA, SD sat, and HD sat programs. It does not seem to be program specific.
5) I have not been able to determine a cause and effect for the condition. It seems to start on its own without any action from myself. Once the jitter problem has started the stability of the unit seems to continue to degrade further and eventually I lose control of the display format function. A reboot seems to restore the format function control.


----------



## guruka

1. Output mode = 1080i and 720p
2. Output type = DVI
3. Monitor = Hitachi RPTV
4. Any previously recorded SD program
5. Just playing back the program from the hard disk. Does not occur watching live (even though buffer is active.)

Problem did NOT occur before L211


----------



## boylehome

Mark I suffer from the jitters here is the information you requested:
1. Output - 720p.
2. DVI to DVI connection
3. Samsung HLN567W monitor.
4. Occurs - SD mostly on Satellite. 
5. This happens when the event is recorded. Sometimes it just happens when I'm watching an SD program on satellite. If it is recorded, I can't seem to resolve. If it's live, I can usually get it to stop by hitting the "*" button and changing the aspect mode.

Mark, I now have my second 921, and I have not experienced the jitters with it.

Thanks,
John

Update: 12-18-04 2:00PM PST

Second 921 also experiences jitters when watching SD programming in both HD and SD modes. Second unit uses the component inputs. Can rectify by jogging through the 921's remote video aspects button.


----------



## Oldcoot

1. Output 1080i
2 yprpb
3 Sony KV34HS510
4 Live (FOX News SD) and Recorded programs (PPV HD).
5 Has occurred twice while watching FOX News. The crawl was so jittery it was not readable. Changing video output to 720p and back to 1080i solved the problem.
Also happened with a movie recorded from HDPPV. Stopping and restarting the movie solved the problem. This appears to happen at ramdom times and I cannot determine any common trigger except it always occurs at a scene change. 

Thanks !


----------



## Rory

1. Output 720p only.

2. Output type DVI-HDMI.

3. Sony KDF-60WF655 LCD projection.

4. SD - many programs. Problem is intermittent. 
HD - Not apparent.

5. Most prevalent on recorded material. No special actions seem to start it. Occurs on both live and recorded programs. 

Problem did not occur before L211.

Update: When jitter occurred today, cycling through the * key options stopped the jitter.


----------



## guruka

A long power off (> 3 min.) and cold boot followed by tuning the primary tuner to a SD station before playing back the recorded SD seems to eliminate the problem for a while and allows me to watch previously recorded SD shows smoothly that jittered too badly to watch prior to the reboot.

.....G


----------



## SteveRS

1080i
DVI
Mitsubishi Diamond WS-65813 CRT
Sources with extremely jerky motion
1- 921 ATSC tuner-----second half of CBS football 12-18-04 
2- HBO-HD Klitschco fight 12-18-04
3- Every program I have watched that was recorded to 921 DVR is very jerky, all HD.
All I watch is HD.
4- Only a few programs that I watched today have jerky motion.
I have watched most of the HD football games today with no stuttering on motion, but the CBS game was so jerky it was very difficult to watch.
5- Just push start on DVR recordings or select a program from OSPG.
Today is the first day of the stuttering motion.
It was not noticed before.

Just tried SD. Fox news ticker at bottom of screen is so jerky that I had double vision.


----------



## krt

1. 1080i
2. yprpb
3. Toshiba 61hx70 RPTV
4. HD programs. I do not use the 921 for SD.
5. Usually noticeable when recorded program is paused. Though, it happens at random when a recorded program is playing as well. In the case of the recorded event playing, the picture appears to break up or pixelate as well.

Boot: 140B
Flash: F052
SW version: L211HECD-N


----------



## knealy

Selecting recorded programs and selecting play or resume is very unresponsive. It can take several button pushes, and then it may do nothing for 30 sec.


----------



## Todd G.

1. 1080i
2. yprpb
3. pioneer 65"
4. variety of recored material
5. I just played back some recorded SD shows. Picture starts to jitter.

Todd


----------



## IamtheEggman

Output mode, 1080i
output type, DVI
Sony, front projector
SD, american choppers and others
Recorded and/or live, seen it on other programs also


----------



## conner65

1. 720p
2. yprpb
3. Samsung 46" DLP 
4. All programs in SD recored or live after watching a HD program
5. It happens after I switch from HD to SD almost every time. I can alleviate the problem by cycling through the aspect ratios.


----------



## MooseTyln

1. 1080i, 720p
2. dvi
3. Infocus 7200
4. SD OTA - all channels
5. Just watch a channel for a few minutes

Boot: 140B
Flash: F052
SW: L211HECD-N

Also did it on 1.88


----------



## xsailor

921 team member just called me in response to my call to tech control (help desk). He stated that the "jerkiness" (or "jittery") picture is NOT a known issue but believes it to be a hardware issue. A "new" 921 is being UPS'd to me!


----------



## Rstith

Only one of my two 921s produced jitter (first time today), while both were recording the same CBS HD OTA football game here in Denver.

With jitter
1) 1080i
2) yprpb
3) Mits 65" rear proj. CRT
4) KCNC-DT OTA
5) Problem cleared when I rebooted

Without jitter
1) 1080i
2) DVI
3) Dish 34" HD monitor
4) Same program: worst Bronco game this season


----------



## SteveRS

Problem solved for me, at least for the present time.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Only saw it once, cured it with reboot.....

1. - 1080i
2. - DVI
3.- Sony RPTV (CRT) - KP57WV600
4. - Recorded NBC-W Program - "Joey"
5. - Happened after I paused the channel to get the phone last week. - Reboot cleared it... has not been back since.


----------



## KKlare

1. 1080i.
2. DVI.
3. Toshiba 46H83 RPTV.
4. usually SD both live and recorded, happens with HD also.
5. pressing buttons too fast? Usually I am reviewing info and it will follow into the guide window.

Fix if most buttons do not freeze is to switch formats with the * key. Gone with first press, cycle back and it is still gone. This is a lot better than having to wait for a power button reboot, which is still required for freezes.

BTW, following someone's suggestion, if you are in the guide and press swap you get the larger view behind the programs window with larger type and press again to get back to the small upper right window with smaller type. Wish they would put the stars ratings in either then I would not need the info window most of the time.


----------



## JOBY

1080I
component
Toshiba TW65X81
I have only noticed it on Sat based SD. mainly during playback of recorded shows.
Im not sure how to make it happen.


----------



## steverw

Happens on HD content only.

SHO/HBO were not affected.

HDMVN and HDTNT and OTA digital were affected.

Effect is most easily described on scrolling credits at the end of a show; made the lettering look double (in a top-to-bottom "overprinting", not left-right, looks like letters are jumping up and down maybe 1/20th of the screen size; effect is jumpy, not smooth like it would be if the up-down dithering were happening quickly).

I tried all different output res and DVI and component outputs; effect was the same on all 720 and 1080 settings and outputs, but was not as noticeable on 480p, and was hardly visible on 480i.

Monitor is 1080i Pioneer plasma.

Called tech support, they suggested a reset; problem went away after the reset, has not come back.


----------



## MNipper

1. Output mode: 720p (But note that when I had the HD content problem described below, I flipped the setting to 1080i, and it still continued to have the same problem.)
2. Output type: DVI
3. What type of monitor: Samsung HLN567W
4. What SD or HD program was it?: Can't remember the exact programs, but hopefully this will be of some use. I've really only seen the problem in live content. E.G. Last Saturday, I noticed that both the HD Net Movie channel, and TNTHD were having this problem, but found that content from SHOHD (from 148) was not exhibiting the problem at that time. Similarly, I've noticed this at least once when watching the local Denver NBC affiliate (8202). I'll also add that in all cases, when I did a hard reboot from the front panel, that cleared the problem for the time being.
5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what?: Bad news... Don't have a clue. I can tell you in the HD problem described above, everything was fine on Friday night, and when I turned on the TV on Saturday morning (the receiver was left on all night), I observed the HD problems. Aside from probably having used the Guide to jump to one of those channels, it was hosed up from the get-go that morning.


Other:
Boot 120B
Flash F051
SW Ver L211HECD-N


----------



## bloom

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've been asked by Eldon to collect the following data from users with the Jittery Video bug. If you are experiencing jittery video, please respond in this thread by answering the following questions:
> 
> 1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)?
> 2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc
> 3. What type of monitor is being used?
> 4. What SD or HD program was it?
> 5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what?
> 
> Thanks from Eldon, and me for the help with this one!


I am the one that started this poll off. 
1. Only on 1080i
2. dvi
3. Samsung Plasma
4. SD only.
5. No actions. It just appears occasionally. I had no problems for over a week until last night, when it appeared again. I reset to 720p and rebooted. Problem gone.


----------



## william Bray

I just bought a 921 and had it installed last week. One of the reasons was that I was experiencing jittery video on my old receiver (very old Phillips, unknown model) and believed it was beginning to die. My new 921 has the same jittery video as before. I have sd video on a crt tv using 480i on the s video output. It is most noticeable on the guide data (which seems to almost cycle out of focus and into focus every several seconds), scrolling data at the bottom of Fox news and certain lateral tracking shots. Sometimes the picture is jerky for no known reason. This was, I repeat, an issue I observed the past several weeks before buying a 921 receiver. Would like it corrected. Otherwise, I am delighted with the 921, although I haven't yet recorded anything. 
BTW, does anyone know remote codes for Liteon dvd recorder 5005? Thanks.


----------



## wimcolgate

1. 720p
2. DVI
3. Samsung DLP
4. SD
5. Simple playback recorded content.

I've had my 921 for a couple of months -- this is the first time I have experienced it. I will do a cold reboot, as some posts have suggested this will either fix or mitigate the problem.

Wim


----------



## gsalem

1. 720p
2. dvi
3. JVC HD Plasma
4. HD and SD; recorded and live; SAT only.
5. No specific actions... watching mult content - then the jitters.


----------



## Sailor

1. 1080i 
2. yprpb 
3. Toshiba 50H81
4. only on SD
5. varies. sometimes switching between modes fixes it. sometimes you can't switch between modes and only a hard boot fixes it.


----------



## scpanel

1. 720p/1080i
2. DVI
3. Samsung HLP 5674 DLP
4. SD
5. Simple playback of recorded content.

Corrected w/ reboot


----------



## awp

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've been asked by Eldon to collect the following data from users with the Jittery Video bug. If you are experiencing jittery video, please respond in this thread by answering the following questions:
> 
> 1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)?
> 2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc
> 3. What type of monitor is being used?
> 4. What SD or HD program was it?
> 5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what?
> 
> Thanks from Eldon, and me for the help with this one!


I'm not sure if this is the jittery video problem or not. But here goes.

Yesterday when I got home, I turned on my 921 and all displays were super-pixelated with square 2inch by 2 inch blocks jumping and flashing randomly all over the screen. This showed up with all three tuners.

I cleared it by doing a smart card reboot.

1080i, component video, Hitatchi 57 inch rear projector TV. 
L211-HEED DPP+ 44 4 Sat (110, 119, 61.5 & 121FSS)

- Andy


----------



## tunagimp

While attempting to aim my new Square Shooter Antenna, whenever the signal strength on an Analog OTA channel would drop or even vary, my picture fluttered and the receiver seized and refused to recognize the remove. After I shut the receiver off using the front panel, the image remained fluttering on my screen (This also happened with Digital OTA, just without the flutter). This happened several times. Did a front panel reset, reinstalled a set of Rabbit Ears ($12.99 at Wal-Mart--Square Shooter, my @ss, what a POS), deleted all analog channels, problem solved, for now.

1. 480p
2. DVI
3. Dish Monitor (RCA 34W20)
4. All Analog OTA, when signal strength varied.
5. See above.

I'll make a special package deal, three week old 921 and Square Shooter, make offer...

Sigh. All I want to do is watch TV, without Windows 95 Blue Screen flashbacks.


----------



## clarkbri

1) 1080i
2) yprpb
3) philips 46" rear projection (costc)
4) Seems to occur in most or all SD programs when being downscaled (?) on HD output - some to the point where they are not watchable without getting seasick - particularly blurry during motion. I switched to SD output once to see if SD programming would be better and the next morning my receiver would not switch back to HD without unplugging - can't remember if the picture was any better. HD has been awesome.
5) Not sure - the quality of most SD programming seems poor all the time, regardless of the display format (stretched, normal, etc.).


----------



## motleyb1

1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)? 1080i

2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc? DVI

3. What type of monitor is being used? Panasonic Plasma (TH-50PHD7UY)

4. What SD or HD program was it? SD Disney Channel of Cinderella

5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what? Program was recorded, but my wife also the jitter on the local digital channels.

Also, for the past couple of days it freezes in SD mode. I need to re-boot (by pulling the plug) to toggle back to HD.


----------



## mgamber

1. 1080i
2. yprpb
3. Toshiba TW56H80
4. Lots of programs on lots of channels. Pretty obvious on Fox News scroll.
5. Seems to begin when watching recorded material but then continues to live stuff. Soft reboot cures it for a while.


----------



## william Bray

I believe I cured my jitter problems and they were not caused by the 921. My setup is sd only. Because the 921 has only one s output and the component output only uses hd, I had my video signal passing through my Liteon dvd recorder. When I connect the 921 s video directly to the tv (crt) the jitter on the data line for Fox tv and the jitter on the guide data seems to have disappeared. Of course, I had to hook up the dvd recorder to the lower quality rca output and the picture suffers there. Does this mean the dvd recorder is defective? The dvd video from discs and recordings has is good. Thanks.


----------



## Buggsy

1. 720p
2. DVI
3. Samsung 61" DLP
4. HD
5. It has happened a couple of times, and it seems like it starts after I go into the DVR menu. It seems to whack out after I press keys too quickly or something, it actually seems to stop responding for 30 seconds or longer, then when it returns its all jittery. Rebooting is the only cure, but works everytime (now if booting didn't take 5 minutes it wouldn't even be a big deal)


----------



## tbeuthin

1. 480p
2. yprpb
3. Sony KV36XBR450 
4. DiscoverY HD and others even SD
5. Live or recorded jitter gets worse with motion.

Called dish, rep said pull plug, after cold power reboot, its OK for now.

Tom


----------



## JOBY

I dont know if it is related, but on HBO HD while there is no jeryyness, I have noticed white pixilation during fast motion or camera pans. This is a recent change for me.


----------



## Big D

1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)? 1080i

2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc? y-pr-pb

3. What type of monitor is being used? Mits 65869

4. What SD or HD program was it? TNT-HD live, Discovery-HD recorded

5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what? No action required, it just did it on it's own.


----------



## keitheva

1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)?
> 720p
2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc
> DVI
3. What type of monitor is being used?
> Samsung DLP HLN4365W
4. What SD or HD program was it?
> Random, seen on multiple programs both live and recorded, SD and HD
5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what?
> Occurs randomly, cannot reproduce at will. Possibly related to the loss of format (aspect) function too.


----------



## Bad Attitude

1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)?
>> 1080i
2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc
>> yprpb
3. What type of monitor is being used?
>> RCA 38310
4. What SD or HD program was it?
>> SD satellite
5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what?
>> Not sure, a reboot will take care of it for awhile and then it comes back shortly. If I had to guess probably ff. Prior to 211 I had never seen this behavior.


----------



## gboot

1) 1080i
2) yprpb
3) Toshiba 40h80
4) HD OTA
5) It seems to occur when I "stress" the 921 , in this case I was jumping back and forth between Live OTA and a recorded program. When the jitter problem appears, I also experience the other reported problem of other functions not working, i.e locked in the Zoom mode and HD/SD button not operable. Front panel reboot cured both problems.


----------



## Sundance

1) 1080i
2) Yp Rp Pb
3) Marquee 8500 FP
4) HD OTA
5) When I go from Sat to OTA I almost always get jitter.


----------



## DonLandis

Jitters on horizontal picture movement (Camera pans right to left mostly)
1) 720p
2) RGBHV 
3) Dwin TV-3
4) SD OTA, SD Sat, HDOTA, HDSat channels: Basically every Video format I can get has jitters. 
5) Only seen on programs recorded after installing L211. All these programs were recorded to the hard drive with less than 7 hours remaining. I watched a movie I recorded on Dec 5th and it was jitter free.


----------



## jadebox

I'm not sure I'm seeing the same problem others describe because I'm seeing it consistently on a few of channels - including two of the "major network" Orlando locals - and it's always happening. The "strobe effect" is very obvious.

1. 480p
2. yprpb
3. Sony 40" CRT
4. SD 
5. Not affected by any action

-- Roger


----------



## Jim and Margaret

Hardware Version L211HEED-N
Unit purchased (installed) 12/31/04
Output - 1080i
Connection, YPRPB for H.D. and S-Video on S.D.
Monitor is a Sony 51' KP-51HW40
Was watching a PVR of "Monk" chanel was USA Network
All three Monks recorded were unwatchable due to flickering/freezing glitches on the recordings.


----------



## paulcdavis

Unit info in signature

1. 720p
2. DVI
3. Samsung dlp 5063
4. sd LIL movie
5. started after ff through an HD program (Odyssey 5)

After fast forwarding though part of Odyssey 5, there were many audio drop-outs while viewing the remainder of the program (a few seconds of lost audio every few minutes). After Odyssey 5 was over I watched a live LIL SD channel and noticed the jitters. The unit also failed to auto re-boot last night, so I manually re-booted this morning. The suggestion that some unterminated process is slowing down video processing makes sense since the unit will not auto re-boot if there is an active process (such as recording) going on.


----------



## SteveRS

Well the jerky motion is back again on camera pans or most movement.
Just check out 205 fox news ticker scrolling at the bottom for double vision.
1080i, DVI, Mitsubishi WS-65813, blah,blah,blah

Come on Echostar get yer s%$& together!

Thanks to the poster that suggested the reboot.
This workaround has solved the problem for now


----------



## SteveRS

Jerky motion back again!!
Had to reboot again


----------



## TowJumper

1. Output mode: 720p
2. Output type: dvi
3. Monitor: 50 inch plasma (PD50)
4. Program: NFL Playoff game Jets/Chargers, OTA ABC DT-HD
5. Causes: Behind on a live program, FFing through commercials.


----------



## JM Anthony

1. 720p
2. yprpb
3. Samsung DLP
4. SD
5. Happened intermittently while watching a program in SD while recording an OTA HD program. Disk capacity in HD length at about 6 hrs.


----------



## SteveRS

Jerky Motion Again. Time to reboot
I should hit reboot #100 in a couple more months.
Echostar really has a turkey with the 921.


----------



## TVBob

SteveRS said:


> Jerky Motion Again. Time to reboot
> I should hit reboot #100 in a couple more months.
> Echostar really has a turkey with the 921.


 Try pressing FORMAT instead of reboot. Slowly cycle through all the zoom modes until you get back to where you were. This fixes the jitter for me every time.


----------



## SteveRS

Sorry but the format button does not function until rebooting the 921.
I explained this in the other jittery motion thread.
Nice try though


----------



## Infredible

1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)?
>> 1080i
2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc
>> yprpb
3. What type of monitor is being used?
>> Pioneer SD-532HD5
4. What SD or HD program was it?
>> SD recorded
5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what?
>> Nothing special. Just started watching my recorded French news
The jittery effect is a reversed odd and even field problem.

Fred.


----------



## SteveRS

1- 1080i
2-DVI
3- Mitsubishi WS-65813
4- Jitter or jerky motion on any video with motion. SD Fox news horizontal scrolling news ticker exhibits double vision in the horizontal plane.
HBO-HD shows vertical double vision on vertical moving credits.

Any regularly scheduled program, HD or SD, with motion exhibits jerky motion.

Any DVR recording, HD or SD, with motion exhibits jerky motion.

There have been three different episodes of the jerky motion problem in the last several days.
All three have been eliminated by power unplugging.

5- It is an intermittent problem.
when it happens it is visible when playing any source material that the 921 is capable of displaying.
I don't watch programs in ff, fr, or pause.
I watch in real time, that is when the jerky motion is visible.


----------



## SteveRS

Well I just had jittery motion episode #4 while watching PBS-HD.
Had to reboot again.

I remember this same jittery motion problem happened last year and was fixed in just a few days.
Didn't Echostar learn anything from the past episode that they can apply to this present problem???
L211HECD-N


----------



## Tweeterhead

720p
DVI
Samsung Plasma
Various shows, HD, SD, OTA, DBS
Hard reboot solves


----------



## SteveRS

SteveRS said:


> Well I just had jittery motion episode #4 while watching PBS-HD.
> Had to reboot again.
> 
> I remember this same jittery motion problem happened last year and was fixed in just a few days.
> Didn't Echostar learn anything from the past episode that they can apply to this present problem???
> L211HECD-N


Jittery motion #5 hit last night, #6 hit this morning.

I say no weekends off for Eldon engineers, until they fix this problem, would be a great idea


----------



## SteveRS

Jittery Motion #7 just hit while watching CBS-HD Jets vs Pit NFL game.
10801
DVI
Mits WS-65813
just watch anything and the jitters will appear


----------



## homer1

Purchased the 921 about a month ago, got the jitters in HD bad lastnight after turning on the pj. The reciever had been on for two days straight, I just turned on the pj to see the broadcast. Held power button in and did the reset, all seems well for now.
720p
dvi to vga
pb6200 projector


----------



## Rodsman

1) 1080i
2) DVI
3) Sony KDF50WE655 50" Grand WEGA
4) Only SD DVR playback so far (1 entire day but right off the bat) Pause, fast forward, back, doesn't seem to matter


----------



## coop1

1. I use both 1080i & 720p
2. dvi
3. Sony HS20 Front Projector
4. Australian open on ESPN2 - several times
5. It happens when I go for OTA or Sat HD to an SD station.


----------



## gregmisc

1) 1080i
2) yprpb
3) Sony KDF-42WE655
4) SD sat, HD sat
5) No particular pattern. Sound drops out then video freeze or pixelates. Lasts only second or two and goes back to normal.


----------



## DHall

Just got my 921 yesterday. This is the first problem I saw. Tonight at 9:40 CT.

1. 1080i
2. yprpb
3. Mitsu WS-46807
4. HBOHD
5. Watching HBOHD while recording SciFi channel

Boot 150B
Flash 054
L211HEED-N


----------



## fjerina

1. 720p
2. DVI
3. JVC Dila
4. HD or HD, Joey in HD, Smallville in HDNet, Jay Leno on NBC HD OTA
5. Did not have to do anything special

By pulling out the smart card and restoring it causing a reboot seemed to resolve the problem.


----------



## robhendricks

1. What is the output mode - 1080i
2. What is the output type - yprpb
3. What type of monitor is being used - MIT's 55
4. What SD or HD program was it - HD OTA
5. What are the actions to create this? play - while recording

Reboot via holding power button down fixed the problem.

Also had a strange jitter while in the guide, scrolling down to the bottom of the guide display. I had just installed a Riki photo bridge unit and used the component pass through on that device - 921 to Riki to Dennon Receiver to MIT's TV. When I removed the Riki in this chain, the problem went away.

I am now using the Riki between my DVD player and the Dennon Receiver. This works without any issue. The Riki is running at 1080i.


----------



## madbrain

Well, I saw the jitters for the first time on my 921 last night, after using it heavily for one month (4 hours+ per day) that I have had it.
It now looks like I have had almost every bug reported so far !

1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)?

1080i

2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc

yprpb

3. What type of monitor is being used?

Sanyo PLV-Z1 projector, 92x52 screen

4. What SD or HD program was it?

When it happened, the receiver was on NBC KNTV channel 11.1 (analog 12) .
But from then on, the jitters occured on all channels, both SD and HD, both SAT and OTA .

5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what?

Haven't got a clue. I was out shopping and the receiver was fine before. But when I came back home, the receiver was in that state of jitters. It sure looks like it did it all by itself !

Oh, and BTW, the format key did not have any effect either at that point, and SD content was stretched, in addition to having jitters.


----------



## Robert C

1080i
DVI port
Samsung DLP
HD Joey, HD Apprentice. Not sure if it has happened in SD.
Usually happens if I've fast-forwarded and rewound a lot. Or, if I use the skip forward/backward buttons.

I'm not sure if my "jittery video" is the right description. With mine, it looks like I've taken some drugs, because the movement on the screen shows "trailers" and doesn't look right. 

If I switch to a different video mode (480, 720), it goes away. I can switch back to 1080i and it looks fine.


----------



## pnb

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've been asked by Eldon to collect the following data from users with the Jittery Video bug. If you are experiencing jittery video, please respond in this thread by answering the following questions:
> 
> 1. What is the output mode (1080i, 720p etc)?
> 2. What is the output type ie yprpb, dvi, composite etc
> 3. What type of monitor is being used?
> 4. What SD or HD program was it?
> 5. What are the actions to create this? ie pause, pay, ff or what?
> 
> Thanks from Eldon, and me for the help with this one!


1. Mode = 720p
2. Output = DVI
3. Monitor = Sony LCD
4. Both SD & HD
5. What caused it = you tell me, I just use it


----------



## LesRock1936

I've had the 921 for about a month. This is the first occurrence.

1. 1080i
2. component
3. Toshiba 57H81
4. SD King of the Hill
5, Changed channel from TNTHD

Could not change aspect or SD/HD mode. Changing mode from setup menu had no effect. Power button boot fixed it.


----------



## pkeenan

1. 1080i
2. dvi
3. Sony WEGA KV-34XBR800
4. Playback of a Pre-recorded DVR of The Adam's Family Family Values movie
5. I turned off the 921, pulled the card and rebooted. Went back to the DVR to play back the movie which started off fine but within 15 mins. had the tearing towards the top of the picture and never got better.


----------



## chuckbernard

1. Output mode: 1080i
2. Output type: yprpb
3. Monitor type: Panasonic 56"
4. SD program: DVR recorded playback of local channel off of satellite.
5. What are the actions to create this? 

I had a weekly timer to record "Bob the Builder" off of the satellite feed of my local PBS station. When I went to play it back for my son it was VERY jittery. I then played back another recorded program (Simpsons) from a week earlier and it had the same problem. Funny thing is that I had previously watched the Simpsons recording earlier in the week and didn't see the problem.

I rebooted by holding down the power button for a number of seconds. After rebooting the problem vanished and I was able to view both programs without jitter.

I've had my receiver for 6 months now and this is the first time I've seen this.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Had it up and running for just over a week now and saw this for the first time last night.

1. What is the output mode - 1080i, and 720p
2. What is the output type - DVI
3. What type of monitor is being used - Pioneer Plasma
4. What SD or HD program was it - SD Sat.
5. What are the actions to create this? Played a recorded program

I had just finished watching a recorded OTA HD program, deleted it, and then went to the SD Sat. Recorded program. It was all jittery. Tried stopping it and restarting, didn't go away. Switched to live SD TV (Sat.), didn't go away. Tried to power off and back on the receiver (couldn't soft or hard reboot, something else was recording), didn't work. Switched to SD output and back to HD output, no luck. Finally tuned to an OTA HD channel and the problem went away.


----------



## DonLandis

I did hear on the Tech forum that specifically, the jitters were fixed in the next bug fix release. The expected date is hoped to be later in March. There was some other bug mentioned that they wwere also working on, I believe it was the aspect ratio bug. Funny as both of these were generated in the last software release back in the beginning of December. 
Since I hadn't used my 921 in months due to these jitter bugs, after I watched the tech forum, I decided to use it Thursday night to record a simple 30 minute show at 6PM. The 921 had been on since mid December but I haven't tried to record anything. It had about 17 hours of free time remaining when I set a timer to record a program. I went back to watch it later that night only to find the 921 was in a different aspect ratio and it did not record the program, I believe it is known as the ZRT bug? Anyway, I attempted to play the ZRT in the list but the 921 just froze ( meaning the controls did nothing ) and after about 10 minutes, rebooted itself. Now it seems to at least tune channels. Oh well, back to the HDTIVO. I also set it to record that same show and it did! IT was the 6PM news, local channel that I wanted to catch a news piece I edite for them. Sure glad I didn't have to rely on the 921 to do what I bought it for. 

BTW- March 7th will mark the 3rd month it is taking them to fix a bug they generated in the last release. These Britts just don't get it. It understandable that they can't make good software. It's understandable that they have a strong track record of breaking stuff they had working right but this latest incompetance of not fixing what they broke for 3 months in just plain intolerable.

This is a strong suggestion for Echostar Technologies to dump the current Eldon team ( sorry but a year is enough, you had your chance, now step aside and let the smart people fix it) and dump the current beta test program and put the software repair and testing back in the hands of the engineers in Atlanta. The same team that is having a fair, not great, just fair track record with the 500 seies and the 811 receivers. Give then 3 months to get up to speed and repair the 921 the way it should be repaired, without breaking stuff that was working. No more excuses! Just fix the damn thing. Now!


----------



## cebbigh

1. 1080i
2. dvi-very bad on multiple programs. yprpb-changed to component output because the problem was so bad on dvi. the only program I notice the problem on now is viewing WWOR (Enterprise is the only program I view on WWOR and I added WWOR only because the locals for Seattle are poor quality viewing on the 921. I just hooked up a CM4228 yesterday and recorded Enterprize off air and WOW what a difference. Great picture off air, no jitters. 
3. 53 inch rear projection Panasonic (PT-53WX54J) 
4. See answer 2.
5. Happened during playback either on recorded or PVR mode. Most noticable when heads move onscreen.


----------

